

Ask HN: How Do You launch Your MVP? - hilti

I'm in the process of launching my first website project. It's a visual search for finding local design furniture.<p>Should I do a "stealthy" launch and let Google first index the first hundred pages/product or do PR and marketing from the beginning?<p>What are Your experiences?<p>Thanks for help
Hilti
======
AhtiK
"Stealthy" launch is like putting it online and hoping that no-one finds it
:-) I think it's either launched and marketed or offline and no-one using it.

Not knowing the exact product, just an idea: consider contacting small design
furniture shops and ask them to submit their stuff to your site and you could
send them promotional stickers-banners they could use at the store? Good
content is the key and crossing online-offline border could become a good
viral advantage.

Problem with visual search is that you can't draw an orange in a google
search, think how you can maximize SEO with text content so visual search
makes sense for indexing. Also how other sites could be motivated to send
incoming traffic.

~~~
hilti
You're absolutely right on the problems with visual search and I'm trying to
encounter it by writing short teasers/abstracts about the presented products
or designers.

Thanks for Your advice!!

------
orangethirty
You shoul dannounce to the world as if it was your first born child.

~~~
hilti
OK...I know this way. I did with my first born son :)

